# VM-Ware EthernetPort



## beyoNd (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 


ich habe hier auch schon in der Netzwerk Section gepostet...

also ist es möglich das die VMWare Virtuellen Ethernet Port den Normalen Ethernet Port "brauchen" und dieses deswegen nicht mehr an meinem PC funktioniert,

weil ich habe das problem erst seitdem ich VMWarePlayer Installiert habe  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (25. Oktober 2010)

Beutz doch mal VIrtual Box ist ein bisschen leichter zu verstehen alles.


----------

